# Weight loss pills



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry to post in here but I am in need of specialist advice.

My girlfriend is obsessed with losing weight and getting in shape.

Apparantly she has decided that she must be a size 8 all of a sudden.

I told her and tried to convince her that if she is dead set on this then why doesn't she come to the gym with me and we can share it as a passion we both have. She went for that.

For some reason though she is dead set on diet pills, I have tried to convince her that a good diet and exercise is all that you need to get in shape, whilst constantly reminding her that she is in shape. She has her heart set though.

I guess my question is which ones, as I would rather get her something good, recomended by people on here that know what they are talking about then her asking her daft mates who think pills are the answers to all lifes problems.

I saw extreme nutrition recommended in another post, is this still the best option? I only want over the counter.

Sorry for the long post, I had to rant as well just to get it off my chest.

Thanks for your patience and advice in advance.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

My ex was the same way m8. Obsessed with the way she looked and would take numerous amounts of pills and completley neglect her diet.

When im droppin off the weight i tend to go for T5's which i used to get over the counter, not shaw if it was legit though, lol.

I've used Muscletech hydroxycut which i found to be pretty good. There thermogenic too so will raise the bodies temperature to help burn extra calories, could try those.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

TBH.. Rather than getting here into T5's (which are basically an ephedrine/caffiene/aspirin stack) Id go for something OTC which probably wont do a lot in the long run... but will satisfy her need to use something and then just let the diet and exercise do its job..


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Something like sida cordifolia or is she dosent want a stimulant based fat burner then CLA or xedra cut SF - my missus has been using that for a few weeks and said she likes it


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Maximuscle thermobol maybe???


----------



## zulu (Sep 10, 2008)

Ive used Grenade before and it was okay. Ultimately, most OTC stuff is only gonna help a decent diet and cardio routine. Popping OTC pills alone (or even stronger stuff) isn't gonna cut it. Ultimately being in good condition requires a certain amount of effort. If popping pills was really all it took to achieve and maintain, everyone would look great.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thatnks for your help guys. I have used Sida Cordifolia myself to little effect and am now using Stacker 4's. Just didn't know if a ladies metabolism worked the same. To be honest it is all really just going to be initially a Placebo effect. Whether it does anything or not, its the smartie that I can use to get her into the gym in the first place and then I can move her off them. It probably all sounds daft, hell it even sounds daft to me to be honest.

If they just printed a decent diet and workout routine in Cosmo I guarantee this wouldn't be happening thats how ridiculous it is.

Thing is she was a real cardio machine in the past so she does know all this herself, I think she just needs to get re-addicted if you know what I mean.

Thanks alot for your time on this people in making my life an easier place to be!


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend MaxiMuscle Thermobol mate, I ran it for about 3 months a few years ago and seen minimal advantages...

A waste of money IMO


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Me neither. It was just an otc suggestion.

Just give her 200mg caffein (tablet form) upon waking and 400mg (tablet form) prior to goin the gym. There cheap enough and pretty effective.


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry to jack your thread!! but i wanted to know, if you do take T5's, what dosage should one take a day ? & what is the max?

Also should we train whilst taken ?

hope to get some result.

sory once again !


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

If you plan on training whilst on them and not just as a hunger suppressent try taking one 45min prior to training and if u dont feel the effects try two. You'll def know when you are feeling the effects.

If you plan on using them just as meal suppresent take one 1st thing and another about 45min prior to lunch. I wouldn't take any past 4 o'clock though if you can help it, lol.

Some ppl tend to get excited and take them like smarties.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

What is your goal???

The reason i ask is i wouldn't recommend attempting to bulk on them.


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

well, ive been told im way over weight!! I've reaining for sometime now & its been really hard, not lost anything to tell you the truth. I eat well & train hard but only a little bit of difference. Ive been told to move onto to T5's & train well till I lose afew stones.

My goal is to lost fat & start doing more cardio, get my ab's out, get cut up.


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

I've run Grenades, and although initially they made me sweat a little more during WOs, they didn't really do much for me. Waste of money for me anyway.


----------



## legallyblonde32 (Dec 4, 2008)

is eph any good for me to take to shift my extra 10lbs????


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

legallyblonde32 said:


> is eph any good for me to take to shift my extra 10lbs????


Same question now third time, read your original post! 

If your missus insists on the diet pill route, then there is no harm in taking T5's prior to cardio. Other than that I wouldn't bother, none of the OTC pills worked for me or any of my clients.

Some tricks she could try are, morning fasted cardio, carb cycling and drinking very cold water!

SD


----------



## emmy19 (Jun 23, 2009)

i started taking t5's a while ago and in 6 months i lost 3 stone, now that i av shifted that i obviously got harder, there good if you are really over weight they do shift da flab but once u reach a safe weight that is wen u really have to crack down on ur diet and exercise, no matter wot it always cums bk to a healthy life style


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Did you take the t5's and not change your diet or do cardio?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I tried Reductil when I was 22 to try and shift some weight, it does work and blocks the food hunger signs in your brain, managed three days on forced water.

Side affects are massive headaches and I gave up with them after 5 days because of this. they cost me £120 for a months worth of pills of the net, i chucked them away shortly after.

Try coconut juice, heard it helps


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

a woman who uses my gym and not to sound like a witch but she has pretty much been the same size since ive known her , anyway not seen her in awhile and saw her last week and paid her a compliment as it was apperant that she had shed a fair bit of weight ( 2 stone ) she said ive had a bit of help and she has had a stich in her ear from this man in attached article , not slimming pills i know but a intresting read 

http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/diane-crabtree/HealthBeauty--Losing-weight-It39s.3124134.jp


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

DNP Works :whistling:

Nah on a serious note an OTC product will do. If she wants something stronger go for an ECA stack


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> DNP Works :whistling:
> 
> Nah on a serious note an OTC product will do. If she wants something stronger go for an ECA stack


He's right, DNP does work. Who doesn't want to lose 1lb a day while eating nothing but wine gums and doing zero cardio lol?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lilly M said:


> a woman who uses my gym and not to sound like a witch but she has pretty much been the same size since ive known her , anyway not seen her in awhile and saw her last week and paid her a compliment as it was apperant that she had shed a fair bit of weight ( 2 stone ) she said ive had a bit of help and she has had a stich in her ear from this man in attached article , not slimming pills i know but a intresting read
> 
> http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/diane-crabtree/HealthBeauty--Losing-weight-It39s.3124134.jp


So they eat less and lose weight....add exercise into the equation and they lose more! Hardly revolutionary:whistling: I'm not knocking this at all as i have no personal experience with accupuncture and whther it's psychosomatic or physiological is irrelavant if it works but the end priciples is just the same - eat less & exercise more!


----------

